# Happy Birthday LPBeier



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday LP, have a great day.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday, LP! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## msmofet (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday LP!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2020)

A piece of Birthday Cake just for you *LP*!


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2020)

I hope you're having a great birthday day, *Lydia*! Wishing you a joyful year ahead.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you, everyone! 

I apologize for not being around much lately. I had my final covid test a couple of weeks ago and it was negative (I needed two negatives in a row to make sure I was over it). I still tire easily and my breathing is worse than normal, but I feel much better than I did while I had the stupid virus.

I have started cooking and baking again so I will share my creations


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 7, 2020)

LPBeier said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> I apologize for not being around much lately. I had my final covid test a couple of weeks ago and it was negative (I needed two negatives in a row to make sure I was over it). I still tire easily and my breathing is worse than normal, but I feel much better than I did while I had the stupid virus.
> 
> I have started cooking and baking again so I will share my creations



Am so happy to hear that you are on the mend.  It's a scary virus to be sure.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 7, 2020)

LPBeier said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> I apologize for not being around much lately. I had my final covid test a couple of weeks ago and it was negative (I needed two negatives in a row to make sure I was over it). I still tire easily and my breathing is worse than normal, but I feel much better than I did while I had the stupid virus.
> 
> I have started cooking and baking again so I will share my creations


A belated Happy Birthday my friend!! [emoji512][emoji324][emoji324][emoji320]

Glad to gear you are doing better!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry I missed your Birthday
yesterday. Hope it was  a great one.

Josie


----------

